# Repairing Loosen Patio Flagstones - polymeric sand VS envirobond sand VS mortar?



## phil_edwards123 (Jul 25, 2016)

Seeing cracks in between the flagstones and they started to loosen up.

I noticed a few ant hills amongst my flagstones and so I figured the original stone joint material was polymeric sand. I would like to repair the joint cracks before they all fall apart.

Just wondering what's the best material for this kind of repair? Do I just put another layer of polymeric sand on top of it? Or should I use Envirobond sand? Or mortar? 

I'll pose a couple of pics.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

That's sand? It looks like mortar. Are you going to re-lay them? Those are some mighty joints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil_edwards123 (Jul 25, 2016)

> That's sand? It looks like mortar. Are you going to re-lay them? Those are some mighty joints.


I just want to fix up the cracks. Can I just put the new mortar on top of the old ones to fix the joint cracks? Or do I have to remove all existing before putting new mortars?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

The border looks to be made of porty or concrete, so repair that first using either a 2x as a form or maybe strapping, I dont know how high it is. Then grind out the joints or using a pointing chisel remove them. Brush on bonding agent, mix type S with some milk and repair.


----------

